# Skill assessment- Social Work



## shergill80 (Dec 25, 2014)

Hi Guys,

I am planning to apply for PR to Australia, for that I need to get my overseas Social Work degree(Masters) assessed from AASW . 

Has someone got the Overseas social work degree assessment? If so please guide me for the process ? 

I have gone through AASW's website but things are not very clear, especially IQA form. 

Need help.

Thanks


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

What degree do you have? How many years was it? Any further qualifications?


----------



## shergill80 (Dec 25, 2014)

Hi _shel,

Thanks for the reply.

I did Master of Social work and have around 6 years of professional experience.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

How many years was it? What is your bachelor's?


----------



## shergill80 (Dec 25, 2014)

Bachelor's 3 years with sociology (not honours) followed by 2 years Master of social work.


----------



## shergill80 (Dec 25, 2014)

Need help for IQA form, as I am having doubt whether in learning outcomes I need to mention every expected task ( as mentioned in outcome indicator list )

If some of you have this process accomplished earlier, please give some insight.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

You wouldn't pass a skills assessment as a social worker. You need a 4 year degree in social work. Sociology isnt closely related enough to social work theory & practice.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

_shel said:


> You wouldn't pass a skills assessment as a social worker. You need a 4 year degree in social work. Sociology isnt closely related enough to social work theory & practice.


This is not entirely accurate. Many countries like the US and Canada have gotten rid of bachelor's degrees in social work and are making these master's degree programs now. AASW will assess a bachelor's plus two year master's of social work together as long as the master's is a qualifying program and not an advanced (theoretical) master's.

http://www.aasw.asn.au/careers-study/faqs


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Depends on the bachelor, believe me I've been through their process. They are quite demanding on the subjects that must have been studied and at what level along with supervised practice. 
Both America and Canada still have social work bachelor's, they also have masters of course but the bachelors is stil offered.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

_shel said:


> Depends on the bachelor, believe me I've been through their process. They are quite demanding on the subjects that must have been studied and at what level along with supervised practice. Both America and Canada still have social work bachelor's, they also have masters of course but the bachelors is stil offered.


Yes they do exist but they're being phased out. You basically need the master's to be able to work in either country. A bachelors is not enough.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

It's also not common in the US and Canada to do a first bachelors as a professional degree, this is more common in other countries like the UK for example.


----------



## shergill80 (Dec 25, 2014)

Thanks guys,
I assume my question was perceived wrong way . I haven't asked whether I have adequate qualifations or not, my expectation was to get help for IQA form from someone who already completed this process.
Regarding overseas qualification AASW has country specific guidelines and as per that every case is assessed on individual basis. Hence I m very much confident about pre requisitions. 
I want to clarify social work is not a registered profession in Australia . There are provisions (new guidelines of AASW) for even non graduate diploma(social work) holders to get positive assessment if they have relevant post qualification paid experience in social work.refer FAQ 
Thanks again for your valuable suggestions.


----------



## shergill80 (Dec 25, 2014)

Hi all,

I have got my AASW skill assessment done(positive) on 21st Aug 2015 though it was a lengthy process but all is well when end is well.

I would like to thank the orum members for their guidance and suggestion in every capacity.

Thanks again.


----------



## P.Hunter (Feb 23, 2016)

*Aasw iqa*

Dear Shergill80,

I am in the process of getting my social work degree assessed by AASW. I finished my masters in India abiut 13 years ago, I am having difficulty with the IQA form. Would you be please able to help me? Thank you.


----------



## shergill80 (Dec 25, 2014)

HI P.Hunter,

I got my IQA form filled by my education provider, mine was also 11 year old. 

Please mention which information you are looking for, hard part for me was "learning outcomes" and I received n number of emails from my education provider for the same.

Delayed response is regretted, I have been offline for a long.


----------



## chipmuck (Apr 12, 2016)

Has any seniors applied for welfare workers? Please advise. 

Willl skill assessment for welfare workers requires strict document/qualifcations as social workers?


----------



## oz_rockz (Jul 5, 2013)

My spouse being the primary applicant got assessed as Welfare Center Manager because we wanted to apply for 189 and Welfare worker was not in the SOL. She could not get 7 in IELTS to apply for Social Worker occupation.


----------



## chipmuck (Apr 12, 2016)

oz_rockz said:


> My spouse being the primary applicant got assessed as Welfare Center Manager because we wanted to apply for 189 and Welfare worker was not in the SOL. She could not get 7 in IELTS to apply for Social Worker occupation.


Thanks oz_rockz for your response. Did your spouse have work experience in health sector when assessing for Welfare Center Manager? Does she have social worker qualifications? Sorry for asking too much, as I am studying in business field but doing welfare job, therefore, not sure if I am qualified for assessment.


----------



## searchingforanswers (Sep 16, 2017)

*Help*

Dear shergill80,

Im in the process of completing my IQA form, would you be able to help me please?

I would really appreciate any help as you know how confusing the form can be.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## shergill80 (Dec 25, 2014)

Hi searchingforanswers,

Which section of IQA form you are seeking help for.

Please go ahead with your specific queries.

Apologies for taking time to revert back, I dint use expatforum for quite some time now.

best,
S


----------



## searchingforanswers (Sep 16, 2017)

*Thank you*

Dear Shergill,

Thank you so much for responding. I had been checking everyday for a while and then lost heart and stopped looking here. I just saw your message and could be happier.

So while my college is writing the IQA form for me, I was wondering if there was any sort of guidelines as to what it is they're looking for in those learning outcomes and indicators. To be honest, my professors were a little perplexed too. 

Any suggestions? 

Appreciate your help!! THANK YOU!!


----------



## harryhks (Oct 4, 2019)

shergill80 said:


> Thanks guys,
> I assume my question was perceived wrong way . I haven't asked whether I have adequate qualifations or not, my expectation was to get help for IQA form from someone who already completed this process.
> Regarding overseas qualification AASW has country specific guidelines and as per that every case is assessed on individual basis. Hence I m very much confident about pre requisitions.
> I want to clarify social work is not a registered profession in Australia . There are provisions (new guidelines of AASW) for even non graduate diploma(social work) holders to get positive assessment if they have relevant post qualification paid experience in social work.refer FAQ
> Thanks again for your valuable suggestions.


As you said, you got positive outcome on your skills assessment through AASW, can you please guide me through the process.
As I have done my BSW, which wasn't having ng any field education or internship part, as stated on AASW website as mandatory requirement for your credentials to be assessed.
But I'm having 5+ years of post qualification work experience as a social worker here in India.

Any advice would be highly appreciated.

Thanks in advance.

Waiting for your reply


----------

